# 2 new straps from Watchgecko



## Mulligano (Jun 18, 2013)

My first purchases from Watchgecko arrived today: a red/brown leather rally style strap for my HAQ Alpinist and a nato for one of my old Seiko 5s.

I was very impressed with their service - having ordered Sunday night - and they included a wee microfibre cloth and pen with the order. I think the straps look great on the watches and I'll update here once I've used them for a while to see how they perform.


----------



## jaoliver (Apr 4, 2018)

I bought the strap fitted to the Zeon I posted on here a while back from these guys on ebay, like you I was impressed with the service & delivery.


----------



## davidif (Aug 17, 2020)

Mulligano said:


> My first purchases from Watchgecko arrived today: a red/brown leather rally style strap for my HAQ Alpinist and a nato for one of my old Seiko 5s.
> 
> I was very impressed with their service - having ordered Sunday night - and they included a wee microfibre cloth and pen with the order. I think the straps look great on the watches and I'll update here once I've used them for a while to see how they perform.


 I'm liking the rally strap, off to browse their site me thinks!


----------



## Mulligano (Jun 18, 2013)

davidif said:


> I'm liking the rally strap, off to browse their site me thinks!


 Did you go for anything?


----------

